# face-to-face.



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I had the pleasure of meeting EMC face-to-face at last Sundays Atlanta Area Aquarium Club meeting. She is much to young to have gained the wealth of knowledge that she displays on this forum. She is a very nice person... and pretty too!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's funny, now that I think of it, but I've only met ONE fellow fishforums member, and then only because he's in my local reef club.
Kinda sad.
( _that I knew was a member, that is. I suppose I could have met someone at a convention or something, but I wouldn't know they were a member from that_ )


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

The only guy i from virginia that is regularly on here is.... elvis...... im in no hurry lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Aw, you blew my cover, I had them all thinking I was a grumpy old man.

Seriously, though, it was great to meet you.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

No... I'm the grumpy old man.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm..emc..i always knew you were a hottie...but i know you aren't blonde..way too smart....lol
i got to meet with a whole bunch of FF folkes at the FF BBQ that was held in richmond indiana..members from as far north as wisconsin and south from florida..from new york and other states...some of us were there for almost a week.it was awesome..one of the best times i have ever had...
there may still be a couple of threads hanging around here from it.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Aw, you blew my cover, I had them all thinking I was a grumpy old man.
> 
> Seriously, though, it was great to meet you.


Lol had me fooled for years.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

not too smart, though. Note the 10 gallon ice cube in my avatar.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

One of the guys in my club met Lohachata at the Ohio Cichlid event earlier this year I think :mrgreen: . Another local guy is a member here, I forget if I met him at a local club meeting before or after I met him online here.

Now that I think about it - I don't know that I ever knew what EMC7's gender is before this (ditto for alot of the members).

Anybody going to the Northeast Council (NEC) convention in CT at the end of the month ?
http://northeastcouncil.org/convention/


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

ron v said:


> She is much to young


How old we talkin here? 12, 13? If so I would have to agree. 

How did you know she was EMC, did she wear a shirt saying so?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe we need a secret handshake or something.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Knight~Ryder said:


> How old we talkin here? 12, 13? If so I would have to agree.
> 
> How did you know she was EMC, did she wear a shirt saying so?


No-no, she is not 12-13. Someone can be much older than that and still be a youngster to me. LOL... Actually she introduced herself to me. We happened to be standing in line next to each other. My real name is Ron, so I'm easy to figure out. We have both discussed being members of the Atlanta club on this forum, so we each knew the other was around somewhere.


----------

